# Calling All Expat Canadian Federal Public Service Retirees



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

I originally posted this request for information in Sept/09 but don't recall receiving any responses. Here we are, years later, and still haven't taken the plunge on becoming expats. Hopefully, it's never too late.
As a Canadian Federal Public Service retiree living in Canada, I have the usual "Supplementary" coverage under the Public Service Health Care Plan, PSHCP.
I’m interested in communicating, (via PM - private message- or by e-mail to:
[email protected]) with expat Canadian federal public service retirees who have elected to purchase "Comprehensive" (i.e. out of Canada) coverage under the Public Service Health Care Plan. I’ve got lots of questions, eg:
---in general, what’s covered and what's not
---is the fairly expensive coverage worth it, etc.
In our mid-70s, we’re still interested in moving to Mexico, but my questions can probably be answered by any Canadian Federal gov’t expats worldwide who have Comprehensive PSHCP coverage.
The huge Federal Superannuates National Association should be a great source of such information, but they unfortunately no longer have a forum or message board to exchange info with members.


----------

